# Twisp Cue



## Frances (13/5/20)

I cannot get my twisp cue to work. It is only about three months old. It charges but then only allows one puff and then nothing.
Tried 2 x new pods already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

@HPBotha 
@Mic Lazzari @Twisp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (18/5/20)

The best option open for you is to contact support@twisp.co.za - the team are working from home, and should be able to assist!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

